# Topics > Smart home >  Energy management, Verdigris Technologies, Inc., Moffett Field, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Verdigris Technologies, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

What is Verdigris?

Apr 18, 2017




> Verdigris is your one stop shop to see how your building is consuming energy.

----------

